# Live plant help needed - Hemianthus Callitrichoides



## jaeg5r (Jul 31, 2010)

Could anyone tell me what equipment/fertiliser etc I need to grow this plant in my tank?

Apparently I need a CO2 filter? How much do they cost? What do they even look like?!


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

First you should read others efforts to grow HC. Yes you need good hight light and fertz both in the substrate and in the water and CO2 is also a need. CO2 is done 2 ways DIY or pressurized.Just a tip to speed up your learning time and hive you some direction I would look up dry start method. Hope this gives you some info, And for the future the more details you give about the setup you have the more help people will give.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

High light, NPK, good substrate, DIY co2 or pressurized. Co2 tanks cost varies, you can buy a 10 lb for 84.00


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I've grown this with DIY CO2 high light and ferts. For me the trick to get a nice carpet like that in the picture is very regular trimming along with ferts light and co2.


----------

